# 9.2-RELEASE New Install: Can't find 'kernel'



## trh411 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm attempting to do a new install of FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE. After the install completes, the reboot to the new OS stops with a 'can't find kernel' error. I tried issuing a `boot /boot/kernel/kernel` command, but I got the same error, even though I verified the existence of the kernel file at /boot/kernel/kernel.

Any ideas why the loader can't find the kernel?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2013)

Did you create a separate /boot partition?
Do you have multiple slices (BIOS partitions) on the disk?
Did you install the system on UFS or ZFS partitions?
Anything unusual in /boot/loader.conf?
Have you tried to redo the installation?
Have you tried to destroy the existing partitions, slice(s) and partitioning scheme, and then redo the installation?


----------



## trh411 (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay, so I resolved this issue. When I first installed 9.0-RELEASE and 9.1-RELEASE on my 2008 iMac, using a GPT partitioning scheme, the only way I could get it to boot afterwards was to apply some boot partition slight of hand via a tool called rEFIt. And, while 9.0-RELEASE and 9.1-RELEASE tolerated the slight of hand, 9.2-RELEASE, and 10.0-ALPHA4 for that matter, do not. So my solution was to destroy the GPT partitioning scheme and rebuild the disk using an MBR partitioning scheme.

After setting the MBR partitioning scheme, I tested a new install of 9.2-RELEASE, a new install of 10.0-ALPHA4, a freebsd-update of 9.1-RELEASE-p7 to 9.2-RELEASE, and a source upgrade of 9.1-RELEASE to 9.2-RELEASE. All tests were successful and I have had no problems booting into any of the FreeBSD versions after the MBR change.

My bad.


----------



## kpa (Oct 5, 2013)

FYI you wouldn't have any such problems on a standard PC machine but you have a MAC and you didn't mention that until now. When asking for help always provide the full details right away and you'll get much better advice.


----------



## trh411 (Oct 5, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> FYI you wouldn't have any such problems on a standard PC machine but you have a MAC and you didn't mention that until now. When asking for help always provide the full details right away and you'll get much better advice.



Duly noted.


----------

